# [SOLVED] Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I reformatted and reinstalled Windows XP SP3 Pro on my Dell Latitude c610 laptop and I couldn't get the driver for the wireless card. I can use the Ethernet cable just perfect but not wifi. I tried every driver from Dell, no luck. I also tried reinstalling the driver, same result.

Here's the pic from Device Manager:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure*

It should be the Dell true mobile 5000 have you tried this driver> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=67096

If not we'll need the PCI/Ven number

In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure*



wrench97 said:


> It should be the Dell true mobile 5000 have you tried this driver> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=67096
> 
> If not we'll need the PCI/Ven number
> 
> ...



No luck on the driver. But I got the Device Instance ID


```
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27418086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure*

That would be an Intel Pro wireless 2200BG adapter get the driver here> http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/pro2200bg/


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure*



wrench97 said:


> That would be an Intel Pro wireless 2200BG adapter get the driver here> http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/pro2200bg/


Thanks, worked like a charm!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude c610 laptop Network Controller Driver Issure*

Good to hear


----------

